# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Xe đạp đêm Hà Nội - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Chúng tôi chọn xe đạp để thực hiện chuyến đi khám phá Hà Nội về đêm, đơn giản vì không muốn tiếng động cơ xe làm mất đi sự yên tĩnh của thành phố.*



Cột cờ Hà Nội - bảo tàng lịch sử quân đội 
Lúc làn gió thu dìu dịu phảng phất mùi hoa sữa muộn cuối mùa thấm vào từng vòng bánh xe chầm chậm, tất cả các thành viên trong nhóm xe đạp một lần nữa thấy lựa chọn của mình là đúng đắn. Cái tên HNC (HaNoi Cycling) ra đời như thế. 

*Ngày thứ bảy, 22g.* 

Điểm xuất phát của nhóm là Bảo tàng lịch sử quân sự Việt Nam (tôi vẫn thích tên gọi cũ là Bảo tàng Quân đội, nghe gần gũi hơn). Ngày cuối tuần, giờ này cũng chưa muộn. Ánh sáng của đèn xe và dòng người chiếu sáng khắp đường phố. 

Phía đối diện bên kia là công viên Lê Nin, vẫn rất đông người. Nhóm các bác trung niên, các anh chị đang tập khiêu vũ và thể dục nhịp điệu; Các bạn trẻ nhảy hiphop mải mê trong tiếng nhạc lẫn tiếng cười vỡ òa khi một chiếc ván trượt vấp ngã trong một động tác xoay khó của nhóm tập skateboard kề bên. 



Trên đường Điện Biên Phủ 
Bắt đầu lên đường. Từ đường Điện Biên Phủ, đoàn xe nối nhau hướng về vườn hoa Mai Xuân Thưởng. Đường Hoàng Diệu, phía bên này là hoàng thành Thăng Long, phía bên nhìn ra quảng trường Ba Đình. Con đường này ngày thường vốn không đông, giờ về đêm càng thêm vắng vẻ. Chỉ còn những tán cây xà cừ in bóng đèn cao áp lác đác bị vệt sáng của chiếc xe về muộn xé ngang. 

Nếu đi ban ngày, bạn sẽ nhìn được kỹ hơn khu nhà của đại tướng Võ Nguyên Giáp, hoặc nếu có nhiều thời gian, hãy ghé thăm hoàng thành giờ đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới. 



Đường Hoàng Diệu đêm thanh vắng 
23g, con đường Hoàng Hoa Thám nối dài đến làng Ngọc Hà. 

Điểm đến tiếp theo là hồ Hữu Tiệp, hay còn gọi là hồ B52. Nơi ghi dấu chiến thắng của trận Điện Biên Phủ trên không lịch sử năm 1972. Thời gian đã xóa nhòa dấu vết của chiến tranh, làng hoa Ngọc Hà giờ cũng đã thay đổi, chỉ còn lại những tình yêu của Hà Nội đang lưu giữ lại lịch sử trong mình qua những chuyến đi. 



Ở hồ Hữu Tiệp - hồ B52 tại làng Ngọc Hà 
Luồn lách lòng vòng qua những ngõ nhỏ trong làng cũ Ngọc Hà. Đã khuya, mọi gia đình đều đã tắt đèn. Cái yên ắng đến lạ thường mà lúc ban ngày chẳng thể nào có được, dù chỉ trong vài phút vài giây. Chúng tôi tiếp tục đạp xe theo đường Nguyễn Thái Học hướng về Cửa Nam. 

Từ ngã năm này, xuôi một chút là tới các con đường Hai Bà Trưng, L‎ý Thường Kiệt, Trần Hưng Đạo. Những tuyến phố nằm song song kề nhau tựa như chạy theo chiều dài thời gian và dòng lịch sử. Hà Nội trước khi mở rộng vốn không quá lớn, nếu có lạc, bạn chỉ cần giữ một hướng đi là sẽ gặp lại trục đường chính. 



Bên di tích nhà tù Hỏa Lò 
Phía sau lưng tháp Hà Nội là con phố mang tên nhà tù Hỏa Lò. Tên gọi nơi này mỗi thời và mỗi người gọi một khác. Người Pháp gọi là Đề lao trung ương (Maison Centrale), còn các phi công tù binh Mỹ lại gọi là Hilton Hà Nội. Ban đầu, nhà tù được người Pháp xây dựng làm ngục thất trung ương cho cả hai xứ Trung và Bắc Kỳ. Sau năm 1993, khi khu vực trại giam được chuyển đi, một phần nơi này được lưu giữ làm địa điểm tham quan. 

Khi nhóm đạp xe đi hết phố L‎ý Thường Kiệt, rồi phố Phan Chu Trinh để dừng lại trước Nhà hát lớn thì đồng hồ cũng đã chỉ sang 1g sáng của ngày mới. Không gian tĩnh mịch của đêm chợt bị phá vỡ bởi tiếng xe máy gầm rú của một nhóm “bão đêm”. Phía sau là bóng xe cơ động truy quét. 



Hàng xôi Yến trên phố Nguyễn Hữu Huân
Đã thấm mệt, cả đoàn dừng lại ở đầu phố Nguyễn Hữu Huân. Con phố này nổi tiếng ban ngày với những cà phê Lâm, cà phê Giảng… còn về đêm, là quán xôi Yến. Địa chỉ quen thuộc trong sổ tay du lịch bụi của cả dân ta lẫn Tây. 

Chúng tôi gặp một nhóm xe đạp khác cũng đang dừng chân tạm nghỉ tại đây. Tuy lộ trình của hai đoàn không trùng nhau, nhưng gặp những người bạn chung ‎ý tưởng về những chuyến đi tự nhiên mọi người đã thấy gần gũi hơn nhiều. 

2g, sau khi tạm nghỉ và nạp thêm năng lượng. Tất cả đều thấy phấn chấn, đủ sức để lên đường. Hành trình tiếp tục chạy dọc con đường gốm sứ men theo đê Yên Phụ để về hồ Tây. Từ khi con đường ven hồ được hoàn thành, các nhóm đạp xe lại ghi vào trong danh bạ của mình thêm một địa chỉ thú vị nữa. 

Gió hồ kèm sương đêm phả lành lạnh vào từng nhịp bánh xe. Khu ngoại giao phía đầu Thụy Khuê vắng lặng. Chỉ còn bóng sáng của người lính trực ca. Một vòng quanh hồ là qua đủ làng Võng Thị, phủ Tây Hồ, bến Hàn Quốc, bến Nhật Bản... Tiếng ì oạp của sóng và của những người đi câu đêm, cuộc sống vẫn tiếp tục ở mọi nẻo đường, ngả phố. 



Trong chợ hoa đêm Quảng An 
4g, ánh sáng nở bừng trước chợ hoa Quảng An. Vốn dĩ là chợ, cái ồn ào thị tứ là nét đặc trưng. Nhưng có lẽ vì là chợ đêm, nên mọi bon chen buôn bán đều dịu đi đáng kể. Người vào chợ, dẫu là để mua hoa, hay chỉ là khách du lịch ngắm nhìn một không gian mới lạ đều tìm được khoảng lặng cho riêng mình. Những phút giây thư thái hiếm hoi trong cuộc sống ở nơi vốn dĩ ồn ào. 

Người và xe cùng những tầng hoa san sát bên nhau. Những bó hoa ướt đẫm sương đêm, dìu dịu hương thơm vấn vít từng bước chân. Chợ hoa đêm giờ cũng là điểm đến của nhiều công ty du lịch lữ hành. 

6g, tất cả đã có mặt trước quảng trường Ba Đình dự lễ kéo cờ sáng của các chiến sĩ cảnh vệ lăng. Trong tiếng kèn vang quân nhạc lảnh lót, đội danh dự trong lễ phục chỉnh tề đều bước trống nhịp tiến về phía kỳ đài. Hiệu lệnh hô vang, tất cả nghiêm lặng hướng về trước. Lá cờ đỏ sao vàng chầm chậm được kéo lên trong tiếng quốc ca và tung bay trong gió lộng thênh thang khắp quảng trường. 

Hà Nội bước vào ngày mới. Vẫn hối hả như mọi ngày. Nhưng trong mỗi thành viên của nhóm xe đều đã in đậm dấu ấn của một Hà Nội về đêm. 


Hoàng  Hà Mai Blog's

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mặc dù ở HN lâu rầu mờ chưa thử đi xe đạp ban đêm bao giờ

----------


## jhonnyboy

Lâu rồi ko thử đi xe đạp vào ban đêm rồi  :cuoi1: 
Mùa he này nhất định sẽ làm vài chuyến

----------


## nguyetnt

thick thú nhỉ

----------


## vannguyen_1811

Hành trinh rất thú vị, khá là phù hợp với sinh viên chúng ta. Không biết bao giờ mình mới có dịp đi như thế nhỉ.

----------


## girlcatinh

thú vị đấy chứ nhỉ.chưa bao h thử cảm giác kiểu này. :Wink:

----------

